# Prep alternatives?



## GraceFromSoCal (Feb 1, 2002)

I've been putting off having another colonoscopy because I DO NOT want to go through the miserable prep again. My only experience has been with the 'gallon of god-awful' stuff. I've read several posts referring to alternatives, and would like some input on best/worst choices. And what do you do if your GI doc insists the gallon thing is the only way to go? (And you don't want to change doctors!)


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

Fleet phospho soda is not great, but it is not gallons at least, and I found it very manageable with the lemon afterwards. I think the fleet phospho soda is pretty standard now, you should tell you doc to get out of the dark ages....no don't do that.I think the gallon of stuff is the old way that worked and some docs don't like to change what works.If he/she really won't perscribe the other prep, get a colonoscopy ordered, and do the fleet prep---you can buy everything at the drugs store. I can tell you exactly the prepeartion as perscribed by my doc and show up. Lie to him. I don't think they can tell what prep you did. But I would be more concerned with a doctor unwilling to do a needed colonoscopy with a seemingly well recognized prep, that is beter tolerated.My prep in a nutshell1) Stop Iron tablets 5 days before2)No seeds or nuts 5 days before3)Laxitive two nights before if you tend towards constipation4) Clear fluids only the day before.5) 6:00 pm one gravel, 7:00pm 45 ml fleet. can continue with clear fluids6) 5:00 am day of test one gravel, 6:00 am 45ml fleet7) stop drinking water 3 hours prior to arriving at hospital.Arrived at 10:00, had colonoscopy at 11:15.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

I have posted this prep many times in the past because I think it is bound to be the easiest. It was originally suggested to me by a long time board poster but my Gastro doc also endorsed it as effective and thorough when done correctly. I begin four or five days prior to the test by taking in a lighter food intake. Increase liquids and no hard or slow to digest foods. Three days before the test I take two Dulcolax tablets at 10 PM. The next morning you begin an even lighter intake of food. You take two more Dulcolax at 10 AM. Two more at 4 PM. Take in as many liquids as you can (any clear liquids are fine). Nothing by mouth after midnight. the test is usually scheduled quite early the following morning. Thats it..no more or less. All squeeky clean with no horrible #### to drink. I think the modified diet has a lot to do with the effectiveness.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Iï¿½ve compiled this information from posts made in the past about Colonoscopy Preparation.Drink white Grapefruit juice it is a clear liquid and tastes good.The Fleet Soda is easier to drink than the Golytely or Nulytley since you don't need to drink as much yucky stuff. Calcium Citrate:One person found a Doctor that did not require drinking a gallon of that awful Golytley stuff. They were required to follow a 24 hour clear liquid diet the day before the procedure, and drank 2 -10 oz bottles of calcium citrate and took 4 Ducolax tabs. This cleaned them out.Fleet Phospho-Soda:You can mix it with sugary water, since you can only drink clear liquids. For drinking the Fleet Soda plugging your nose helps. The smell of this one will stay with you forever. It is easy to swallow if you canï¿½t smell it. Plug your nose with cotton so you can't smell anything.. That really helps not tasting the junk. Suck on lemon wedges to get the taste of the stuff out of your mouth as soon as you are finished drinking. This works well.Someone said they were told to take 1 - 1/2 of a Gravol right after drinking the Phospho-soda and it worked so they were not nauseous. Gravol is some anti nausea pill.Some people are also told to use Ducolax Laxatives with the Fleet Soda.Golytely:The difference between Golytley and Nulytley is the amount of salts. The Nulytley has 52% less which might make it somewhat more palatable.Some people have trouble drinking all that liquid so fast every 15 to 20 minutes. One person said a Doc let her start drinking at noon the day before and drink it more slowly....a glassful every 45 minutes. Some say every 30 minutes.If you go on a liquid diet for days before the prep you wouldn't have to drink all the Golytely and yet would run clear fluid and/or mucous. The longer a liquid diet the faster you run clear with this stuff.It has been said if the Diarrhea from all the stuff starts to run clear you can stop drinking the Golytely. Some people have run clear after consuming half a gallon of Golytely. If it is very cold that is said to help. Having your nose plugged and sucking on a lemon wedge might help alsther advice was to rinse out your mouth with Sprite (or 7 Up) after each drink, then spit it out. That helped a lot and stopped the gagging. Do not swallow the Sprite, just rinse out your mouth with it. It made the whole prep a lot more bearable. Hope some of this helps.See this site:Colonoscopy etc.







Vikee


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I've also added the above post to my list. Thanks Willie!!







Vikee


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks..I would like people to know about it...doesnt get much better.


----------



## GraceFromSoCal (Feb 1, 2002)

Thanks for the great suggestions. It's amazing, isn't it, that the prep for a test could be so much worse than the test itself?!


----------



## CCoop72 (Jan 13, 2002)

My doctor prescribed Kristalose for my colonoscopy. This is the BEST thing ever invented. It is a completely & totally TASTELESS powder that I was allowed to put in liquid. I chose to make iced tea & added a package to each glass. It tasted EXACTLY like iced tea. I had to drink a glass every 20 min's (for 8 packages). But I tell you...it was NOTHING! Please--if you have to have a colonoscopy, this is the ONLY way to go (no pun intended)


----------



## GraceFromSoCal (Feb 1, 2002)

CCoop--I've never heard of Kristalose, but it sounds great. I'll definitely discuss this with my GI doc (when I finally get around to seeing her again!).


----------

